# columbia with bendix 2 speed



## krazi (Jul 6, 2006)

I pulled an old columbia out of my friend's shed, it's a columbia with a bendix 2 speed, with the shifter mounted like a brake lever. it slips alot in low, but when I squeeze the lever and put it in high gear, the slips stop. I don't want to take it apart, but I'd like to get it repaired before saturday let me know what you think.

Krazi


----------



## Gordon (Jul 7, 2006)

*2 speed*

Sounds like it is out of adjustment. I have posted instructions for adjusting the cable here:

http://web.dia.net/gbradbur/bendix0002.jpg

Good luck!!


----------

